# Noisy Eheim 2213



## si-man (13 Sep 2011)

Any one else have trouble with this filter being noisy? ive owned a 2217 and a 2211 in the past, all been quiet , this one is when you first prime it and get it running, but then it just gets noisy, and even putting something on the filter head to weigh it down doesn't reduce the vibration noise like it does on other models I've read about. No air left in it as have had it tilted at all angles. No airleaks into the hose connectors/ taps / pumphead either.


----------



## Katch (13 Sep 2011)

How old is the filter?

Impeller and shaft in good clean condition? Always worth cleaning and silicone spraying these and the inside of the impeller housing.

Also, what is the filter standing on? Try placing it on a towel to dampen any vibrations going through the bottom.


----------



## si-man (13 Sep 2011)

Filter is just over a week old. It's sat on a thick layer of filter floss. I bought a spare shaft for it, so might try changing that out tomorrow. Also, when its off, turn it back on, it doesn't half make a bloody racket, like the impeller is catching the casing, then it goes. This normal on these?


----------



## Katch (13 Sep 2011)

Try some silicone spray in the impeller housing. It could just be (most likely is) the new pump running in.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Sep 2011)

Hi all,
They should be almost silent, it is often the head seal isn't correctly located and air is seeping in, or the impeller spindle isn't mounted square in the 2 rubber bushes. I'm always breaking the ceramic shafts on these.

cheers Darrel


----------



## fleabilly (16 Oct 2012)

I am having the same problem.
Stayed up last night trying to figure it out.
Lots of information out there about it possibly being clogged.
And it does make noise if that is the case,
But this is not that.
I took the head off cleaned the assembly and put it back together.
Turned it on in my hand, (not attached to the canister) and under close inspection you could see that the rotors were randomly hitting the inside wall. If you tried to balance out the head in your hand, it would stop.

This lead me to believe that it is a flaw.
Pump is maybe two months old.
Still works, but I am doubting the power of circulation.

after reading about 20 post dealing with the same situation.
I may try to get my money back.

Cheers

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2012)

Hi all,
Honestly it is quite likely that one of the little black bushes, at either end of the ceramic impeller shaft, isn't seated squarely in its housing. You can adjust the one in the lock fitting (cover) without any problem, but the one inside the head need carefully pushing in to place with a pair of tweezers, chop-stick etc.

I've got a couple of these filters that are almost 20 years old and they still run almost perfectly. One thing with them is that they need the filter to be lower than the tank, otherwise you are likely to get cavitation (and rattling) as the hoses clog up.

cheers Darrel


----------



## fleabilly (16 Oct 2012)

But if yours are twenty years old, then that was probably one that was not sourced out to china. I just did a bit of research and found that the newer ones all seemed to fault in this manner.

When I get off work,
 I will try reseating the rubber bits,
Even thought maybe of trying to figure out how to make the prop that snaps onto the magnetic shaft a little tighter.
That is the only point of defect that I can figure.
There is about 2 degrees of wobble of the prop on the shaft.
Just enough to cause the scratchy noise.
The rubber seems pretty solid.
Can't imagine it getting worn with les than a month of use.

R


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Nov 2012)

I'm having the same issues with mine from the get go. I've just had it apart and there seems to be wear on the shaft and play between it and the impeller. 3 days old!!!!! Seems people have been getting german made replacement shaft and impellers and no issues after that.


----------



## fleabilly (13 Nov 2012)

Yes I would say that it is a major flaw in quality control.
I replaced mine with a 2217, and it is significantly quieter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Nov 2012)

For you guys using these classics does this look like normal wear?


----------



## dw1305 (23 Nov 2012)

Hi all,
The ceramic spindles shouldn't show any wear, is the blackened area is cracking? They are "better" than metal ones because the ceramic is very tough and wear resistant and doesn't suffer from metal fatigue etc. Potentially they have a working life of several years.

The problem I have with them is soon or later I drop them, or try to force the cover back on without locating the ceramic shaft in the rubber bush, and they are very brittle and break. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## OllieNZ (23 Nov 2012)

There dosent seem to be any major damage just some very faint grooves barely detectable to the touch where the black marks are. This was taken out of a brand new filter before it had even been run. Darrel have any of yours looked like this after long term running or being run dry?


----------



## dw1305 (24 Nov 2012)

Hi all,
Some of then show cracking and blackening, and a lot of times (they are all second hand) the spindle has been broken, and the bushes worn, although the filter still runs. I just ended up buying a job lot of spindles and rubber bushes, as I know they break really easily.

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson (24 Nov 2012)

Hi Crew
I agree with Darrel.
If the rubber bushes and the shaft are not  positioned properly you will get rattling.
There maybe a problem with the shaft length :?: if its too long it will bend and strike the inner chamber.
Measure the shaft up against  a eheim replacement.
hoggie


----------



## bape (13 Jan 2013)

My 2213 filter ran very quietly, almost too quietly but now it does have a humming noise.....


----------



## Darwin88 (28 Jan 2013)

Hi, I've got an 18 month old 2213 that's been a little bit noisy for the last 12 months. It was fine at first, but since I replaced the impellar shaft it's been noisy too. I have the same black scarring on the shaft as the previous pictures show. There was mention of sourcing German made replacement parts - anyone know how I might find some? I can't see any indication on my usual sites as to the origin of the parts.

Sorry if this is hijacking your thread


----------

